# APR 3.6 VR6 Beetle



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

:heart::heart: I must have it!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Let me repeat:


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

What ever happened to this build?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Remedy said:


> What ever happened to this build?


seriously


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I have to go take a shower...:heart:


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

It's still alive and well. I talked to Grant from APR about a week ago, and he mentioned this car going to an upcoming event. :thumbup:


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> It's still alive and well. I talked to Grant from APR about a week ago, and he mentioned this car going to an upcoming event. :thumbup:


FWD or AWD?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Remedy said:


> FWD or AWD?


It's still FWD for now. There's a HPDE video somewhere on Vortex where it shows this car doing hotlaps, and an insane burnout. :thumbup:

I can't find it though.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Sounds fantastic.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I like where this may be going


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Amazing, if this was stock i would have gotten it


----------

